# Excel - Filter to a new sheet??



## rwrussell (May 17, 1999)

I'm using Office 2000 on an XP machine. Is there a way to filter data to a different sheet within the same workbook? This is easily done in QuattroPro using the data query functions, but I can't figure out how to do it in Excel.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

Advanced Filter can do this, the trick is to start the process from the destination sheet.

Say Sheet1!A1 = "Team", Sheet1!B1 = "Points", & the actual data is listed below.

Set up Sheet2 the same (A1 = "Team", B1 = "Points"), then enter the query criterion in Sheet2!A2 (e.g. "Team A").

With Sheet2!A1 active, go Data -- Filter -- Advanced Filter (if you get an "Excel cannot determine labels" message, just click OK).

In the Advanced Filter dialog, "Action" = copy to another location ; "Criteria range" = $A$1:$B$2 ; for "List range", highlight whatever's in the box, click Sheet1 tab, select the original data ; click in "Copy to" (Sheet2 should become active again), then on a cell (e.g. A4). Click OK.

HTH,
Andy


----------



## rwrussell (May 17, 1999)

Worked like a charm! Thanks for your help!


----------

